# My first archery mule deer



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

I took up archery mule deer hunting three years ago, and finally made it happen. First year was a bust, second year I had a couple close calls, and this year I connected with this guy on the second day. Spotted him and another 4 pt at 7:30, watched them bed, spent several hours working my way in, and finally connected at 1:00. They got up to feed, and one shot at 30 yards with my Limbsaver Proton made it happen.

Hope everyone else is having a great year too!


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Outstanding and congratulations on a nice buck.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

That's a great Buck.... Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW! The only thing that sucks about that is that now you have to try to better it next year! Congrats on getting a very nice buck!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

You've taken some nice bucks, Sako. Congratulations on your first archery deer!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice one Dan! Way to get it done, and a studly bucky for your first to boot. I hope you'll bring a pic in to the shop for us to admire. congrats.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW! And I thought all the big bucks were in Colorado, New Mexico and Argentina. Nice bruiser of a buck! Congrats on it being your first with bow!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

nice work! I was this close to getting a limbsaver bow this year! Cool to see someone besides Jim Shockey using one!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a darn nice buck man.... very cool and congrats on the first archery deer!!


----------



## Semaj3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations on a great buck.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice buck man


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats, that's a dandy.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats, excellent archery buck!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Great buck, congrats!!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrads on a great looking deer!!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

stablebuck said:


> nice work! I was this close to getting a limbsaver bow this year! Cool to see someone besides Jim Shockey using one!


What? Jim has been shooting Bowtech for a year, did he switch brands again?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > nice work! I was this close to getting a limbsaver bow this year! Cool to see someone besides Jim Shockey using one!
> ...


I'm not sure...he's just the only "big name" hunter I've ever seen hunting with one.


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys.
It feels great after SO much hard work and commitment, as you all know.
And I still can't believe my luck.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome buck congratulations. Stories like that make me want to pick up my bow again.


----------



## coyothunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice! Way to go.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

NICE! Way to go!


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome Sako !!! Congrats on a fine trophy

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Very Nice, Congrats!


----------



## MJ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice buck.


----------

